# Misen?



## Red Rover (Dec 22, 2018)

Thinking of buying the 12" chef knife. Thoughts? (Amateur home cook)


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

There are dozens and dozens, from under $100 to well over $1000, of every kind of steel and geometry, so be a little more specific.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

12" for a home cook??? How much board space do you have? I have open board and a 240mm (9.45") is enough for me. I used to use 270mm and converted a couple of vintage 12" USA carbons to WA, but found them overkill and sold them. YMMV - se la vie


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

do not get Misen. strongly not recommended


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Misen only makes an 8" chef knife, so I actually thought he must have been referring to something else with the "Misen." Kinda like when one OP here titled his post "Beer."


----------



## Mitchieline (May 10, 2019)

I've seen Misen. I don't think the metal that great. Get a damascus knife, it's all woth it.


----------

